# Shaquille O'Neal said he cheated but not "disrespectfully"..



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Those are what he said in his new memoir. How exactly do you respectfully cheat? 

Shaquille O'Neal Memoir: Talks Cheating In New Book 'Shaq Uncut: My Story'


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

We actually had a poster here years ago that had been cheating on his wife for months. But, was actually proud of the fact that he wore a condom because it was the "respectable" thing to do for his wife.


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

He paid her in $100's and not $20's???


Obviously he's just making up crap to make himself sounds better. 


Talking about celebrity bio's and adultery, I do prefer the method Sugar Ray Leonard took in admitting to his adultery. "I was a selfish prick". Maybe he isn't an honorable guy, but he is honest. I give him that.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> We actually had a poster here years ago that had been cheating on his wife for months. But, was actually proud of the fact that he wore a condom because it was the "respectable" thing to do for his wife.




I cannot IMAGINE that justification! I also cannot believe that this sports idiot can rationalize his cheating by saying he did it respectfully. What the hell is that.....not bringing his bevy of skanks to the house?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

With the exception of Finley, if you google narcissist and the name of each of these athletes, you will find a ton of stuff.
Tiger Woods, Michael Jordan should aslo be included. Tons of stuff on their narcissism.
A-Rods stuff is outrageous. The guy is glued to a mirror half his life. Same with Norman.
Ever wonder why Arnie Palmer did not say more about Woods' infidelity? Google his name along with infidelity. He was fairly active himself.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I cannot IMAGINE that justification!


My reaction was about the same. Amp was a noob back then and I believe I earned a warning from my response to him. Just goes to show if you screw up enough you end up in a position of authority. Just look at congress.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Arnold said:


> With the exception of Finley, if you google narcissist and the name of each of these athletes, you will find a ton of stuff.
> Tiger Woods, Michael Jordan should aslo be included. Tons of stuff on their narcissism.
> A-Rods stuff is outrageous. The guy is glued to a mirror half his life. Same with Norman.
> Ever wonder why Arnie Palmer did not say more about Woods' infidelity? Google his name along with infidelity. He was fairly active himself.


Finley? Steve Finley from the Padres?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> My reaction was about the same. Amp was a noob back then and I believe I earned a warning from my response to him. Just goes to show if you screw up enough you end up in a position of authority. Just look at congress.


I would have laid in to him like a starving dog on a pork chop. Good thing I wasn't around or TRBE would be swimming with the fishes.

Just the snippets I read in the HuffPo article, he is such a revolting person. "I'm a man", "There were so many opportunities" and again my favorite "I cheated respectfully". Huh Shaq? You changed the sheets before she got home?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Chuck Finley.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Arnold said:


> Chuck Finley.


Ah. Pretty sure all athletes cheat. As it was pointed out these people have egos the size of China and they also never hear the word no....not from their parents, coaches, agents and fans. Cheating/lying just becomes second nature to them.


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

The list of top superstar athletes who haven't cheated....

Tim Tebow




Oh, probably more than that. But it's not exactly a shocking revelation that an NBA player is skanky.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok, so I'm sure I'll get **** for this, so let me start by saying in no uncertain terms that CHEATING IS NEVER OK, and THE ONLY WAY TO REALLY BE RESPECTFUL TO YOUR SPOUSE IS TO BE FAITHFUL! 
That said, as a wife, if I had to choose, I would certainly prefer Shaq's quiet affairs to say Tiki Barber prancing his half-my-age girlfriend all over town publicly while I'm at home pregnant with his child. Both would be hurtful and humiliating, but the later seems to have an added element of "I never gave a sh!t about you and could really care less how you feel or what people think of you now".
As a side note, if being truly honest do we not think that a good portion of these wives married these pro-athletes with the divorce payout in mind, knowing full well the marriage wouldn't last? Watching Shaq's wife on Basketball Wives it seems pretty obvious to me she went into that marriage with her eyes wide opened.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Ah. Pretty sure all athletes cheat. As it was pointed out these people have egos the size of China and they also never hear the word no....not from their parents, coaches, agents and fans. Cheating/lying just becomes second nature to them.


Presumably, you include female athletes?


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Sort've like a woman I know who said she cheated to teach her husband a lesson - once she got caught. Before that, she had multiple affairs just to keep the marriage healthy, since no woman could really respect a man like her husband.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Soccerfan73 said:


> The list of top superstar athletes who haven't cheated....
> 
> Tim Tebow
> 
> ...


How do you know he hasn't cheated? 

I agree with you about pro-athletes. What gauls me is why even use this excuse in the first place? It sounds like he is trying to lend credibility to screwing around and frankly I bet a lot of people (as Amp referenced) will now pick up on this.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Arnold said:


> Presumably, you include female athletes?


Yes.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> How do you know he hasn't cheated?
> 
> I agree with you about pro-athletes. What gauls me is why even use this excuse in the first place? It sounds like he is trying to lend credibility to screwing around and frankly I bet a lot of people (as Amp referenced) will now pick up on this.


Fact is it is rampant among the population in general. Shack is working on his doctoral dissertaion, BTW. I bet he has some brilliant insights into whatever the F he is researching:sleeping:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Soccerfan73 said:


> The list of top superstar athletes who haven't cheated....
> 
> Tim Tebow
> 
> ...




what about this guy?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

The only pro athletes who don't cheat are the ones who aren't in a serious relationship.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> what about this guy?


Hung like a horse, I bet.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> what about this guy?


Whoa! God skipped him in the symmetry department.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Whoa! God skipped him in the symmetry department.


Big ears, big nose ......


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Arnold said:


> Big ears, big nose ......


Paycheck?


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

His wife cheated on him also. So I wouldn't shed a tear for her.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

On a related note, I recall that the wife of Andre Kirilenko (former member of the Utah Jazz) allowed him one free pass per season. An interesting thought process for certain.

Kirilenko's Wife Lets Him Sleep With Other Women; Other Women Say, "Uh, Thanks, But No Thanks"


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

because a cheater will say anything to minimize their actions. My ex Father in Law (the only person out of my exH's side of the family I don't like) told me that my husband had cheated on me because I adopted a dog and I knew he didn't want a dog.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> My ex Father in Law told me that my husband had cheated on me because I adopted a dog and I knew he didn't want a dog.


W
T
F
????????????

Did you laugh at his clearly low mentality?
I would have.
And booked him a place at the nearest nursing home.
Bib included.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

AppleDucklings said:


> because a cheater will say anything to minimize their actions. My ex Father in Law (the only person out of my exH's side of the family I don't like) told me that my husband had cheated on me because I adopted a dog and I knew he didn't want a dog.


LOL! If owning a dog made him want to bone that blob of a woman you described, he has more issues than I thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Those are what he said in his new memoir. How exactly do you respectfully cheat?
> 
> Shaquille O'Neal Memoir: Talks Cheating In New Book 'Shaq Uncut: My Story'


What do you expect from a brainless moron?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Soccerfan73 said:


> The list of top superstar athletes who haven't cheated....
> 
> Tim Tebow


He`s barely out of his rookie year.
Give him time.


----------

